# 5 week old, Cleo!



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

This is Cleo, my new baby! She is a 5 week old cinnamon whiteface tiel (i think that is her mutation.) She is still being weaned, so she is living in the Exotic Bird Store. She is such a sweet baby, and she is just getting used to stepping up. I really am looking forward to bringing her home!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes adorable


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww she looks so fluffy! Shes very cute


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Preaty little WF split to Pied... Why is it whenever some one post pictures of their little friends, I want it?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Why is it whenever some one post pictures of their little friends, I want it?


Because you got the cockatiel bug!!!


----------



## Evolution (Apr 13, 2009)

That is the best coloured whiteface cinnamon I have seen. Its adorable.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my so gorgeous 

Yeah cockatiel bug is very catchy aint it lol


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

awww, she has a snuggly face just begging to be snuggled! Snugglesnugglesnuggle!


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, she is so fluffy and baby still!  She's just getting used to being pet and held at the same time, LOL!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Very cute!!!!


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

How cute!!!


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

She is so pretty  
I love the spots on her head/crest! very cute


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, I got the bug... I had it when My dad and I had Cocatiels when I was younger... Its just now that I can actualy go get my fix... My family calls it my Addiction.


----------



## Woodstock'sMom (Apr 14, 2011)

Awww! So cute and very pretty!


----------

